

Lesson to startup founders from CEO who's been in prison: Taking Responsibility - Swipes_Team
http://kasperpihl.com/prison-cell-ceo-taking-responsibility/

======
mitcoiv
I think Dan Martell from Clarity has a similar story! Nice one!

